# Running order for TEAM SJ FINAL - 6th Aug



## KingfisherBlue (5 August 2012)

For those following the Team SJ, here's the running order for 6th Aug team final (top eight teams)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/jumping-team/phase=eqx402102/index.html

Go, team GB!


----------



## stencilface (5 August 2012)

Woo! Thanks, can't wait to be there tomorrow!

If you see someone covered in bunting, gb face tattoos, gb boom stick, with an inflatable union jack hand and a gb lion mascot that's me!

Go GB! I will be screaming for you in amongst eating my picnic


----------

